# older meyers snow plow



## justa hick (Oct 23, 2000)

does anybody have or know where there are any old meyers hydraulic pumps and controls. for old dodges


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

check out http://www.snowplowparts.com
or modify a fisher or diamond pump to fit.
Dino


----------



## IRISH (Jan 28, 2000)

You can get the pump and control valve both at your local dodge dealer pump is about 200.00 and the valve is about 400.00 all new and ready to go


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

I had the problem two years a go on my 77 powerwagon. I was told that pump was no more so I put the fisher brackets and pump on and that works great.


----------

